# Doxy 20% Dosage?



## nikidrans (Apr 25, 2014)

I posted earlier about my squeaking girl. She's still squeaking, hasn't gotten any worse or better. Honestly, she was squeaking so much and these types of infections seem to take them pretty fast, I assumed in a weeks time she would be gone. However, she's still here, chuggin' along. Still no nose mucus or squeaking. She is losing weight, but that may be because she is a picky eater. I have to change their main diet every few months or she losing interest. To be honest, she needed to lose weight. She does have labored breathing. You can see her sides sink in with each squeaky breath.

Anyways. I ordered liquid Enrofloxyn 10% and Doxycycline 20% powder from Ladygouldianfinch.com I received them today, but man I don't understand what I am suppose to dose or how to do it. I got the Enrofloxyn, the bottle clearly states 100mg per ml. However, the Doxy is a totally generic label with instructions to use 1/4 teaspoon in 1 quart of water. There is no information on how many mg are per teaspoon or whatever. I can't find anything online about how to dose this stuff for rats. Please, any help? She weights 14 ounces or 395 grams. I was going to give her 1/10 a cc of the enrofloxyn, but what do I give her for doxy?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://ratguide.com/meds/antimicrobial_agents/enrofloxacin_baytril.php
http://ratguide.com/meds/antimicrobial_agents/doxycycline.php
http://www.rmca.org/Articles/dchart.htm

Those are useful to have. Keep in mind to do dose you do weight (kg) * recommended dosage (mg/kg) / concentration (mg/ml) *or* * by the decimal-form of the percentage

Sure, that's helpful but not right now I know... Here's your answer:
You want to dilute that Enro by adding an equal amount of juice/water to the cc/ml to prevent burning away the tongue. You'll want between *.04cc/ml* for that dose, by the way not .1. Remember, .04cc Baytril AND .04cc something else to dilute.

For doxy keep using the same math: it comes out to *.2cc/ml* twice a day, in 4mL of juice/water. No dairy.


----------



## nikidrans (Apr 25, 2014)

How do I mix the doxy to get a .2cc dosage? It's a bottle of powder with no indication of dosage on it. Just says Doxycycline 20% on it. I guess I'm asking how much of the powder do I mix with water to them dose a .2cc. Do I use the bird dosage of 1/4 teaspoon powder to 1 quart water? *head scratch*


----------



## nikidrans (Apr 25, 2014)

Does Doxy 20% means 200mg per 1mg?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, I doubt you have an accurate enough scale to weigh out the powder. does it say how much powder is in a pack/the bottle?


----------



## nikidrans (Apr 25, 2014)

It was sold as a 50 gram bottle. My postal scale weights it as 65 grams in bottle so that seems accurate. Man, if I woud have known what a pain in the butt this stuff was going to be I would have ordered elsewhere. :/


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If you can dilute it into water, you should be able to medicate from there using it as a liquid. A 1/4tsp into 1 qt could work, keeping that somewhere dark and tossing it after 14days.


----------



## nikidrans (Apr 25, 2014)

If I do the 1/4 teaspoon into the quart of water, would the dose still be .2cc/ml twice a day? This stuff baffles me, which is why I was never ever on the path to become a doctor. LOL


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, it just allows you to be able to pull a liquid-dose out with a non-liquid substance.


----------



## nikidrans (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok, thank you VERY much for you help. I've never had a medication that didn't indicate X amount of substance = X dosage of medication. So I'm baffled on dosing it.


----------

